# swordfish?



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

do swordfish feed during the day?


----------



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

oops posted before i read the next thread


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Down deep they do.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

They shallow up too and have been caught in the upper strata of the water column too.

Catch 'em up.


----------

